

ITunes 9 to support DVD ripping and Facebook - profquail
http://www.appleinsider.com/print/09/08/19/report_itunes_9_to_support_dvd_ripping_facebook.html

======
TomOfTTB
The Facebook part doesn't bother me (seems like kind of a no brainer in fact)
but the rest seems fishy.

The report claims iTunes 9 will be able to sync with other MP3 players. But if
that's so why has Apple been fighting to keep the Pre off iTunes if they plan
to implement a similar feature in the near future? Also the report mentions
the Samsung YH-J70 but the supported formats for that player don't include
AAC. Is Apple going to convert music files just to support other players? And
what about DRM? Many earlier tracks still have DRM on them and Apple's making
a decent amount of money selling "upgrades" that get rid of that DRM. So are
they really going to strip it off for a rival player (which would allow the
user to just copy them back onto the computer to get DRM free tracks)?

As for the DVD import I have to ask one question: Who is driving that
decision? For Apple it represents fewer iTunes sales (since people can rip
their existing DVDs) and the Studios will be worried about piracy so they
aren't going to want the feature either. I mean, as a user it sounds great but
I can't see anyone "in the room" who would want that feature implemented.

~~~
chrisbolt
It may represent fewer iTunes sales but more Apple TV sales (see another
rumor:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/08/20/apple_expected...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/08/20/apple_expected_to_push_for_greater_living_room_presence.html)).

------
johnbender
I think a nice, lean music catalog and iPod sync version of iTunes is in order
for those of us who don't care about the store/video/DVD ripping/facebook
integration/julienne fries. Or better yet a modular version so that people who
don't even want the iPod sync can opt out of that as well.

------
teilo
Yeah, I doubt it. Honestly, look what happened to RealDVD. Granted, Apple has
way more clout than Real, but the only way I can see this happening is if they
made some sort of evil back-room deal with the MPAA which tied ripping to some
DRM scheme that only allowed the ripped DVD to play on your authorized iTunes
account. In that case, I'll pass. DVDFab + Handbrake works fine for me, thank
you very much.

